# rst sigma



## [email protected] (Jan 11, 2009)

anybody rocking the rst sigma's they look like the dorados but not so great


----------



## Cabdoctor (Jun 22, 2006)

There's a guy on ridemonkey that's sponsored by RST. He said they're pretty good, a bit underrated, and extremely hard to get. You found a source in the USA?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 11, 2009)

no just went to the website


----------



## Cabdoctor (Jun 22, 2006)

The R1 is suppose to be pretty good. I was trying to find one used for a super ghetto project I'm working on.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Here is MinorThreat's bike (that's his name on Ridemonkey). He's got an RST R-1.


----------



## fastmxer9 (Jun 19, 2008)

what is rst's website address anyways? I cant find it.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 11, 2009)

rst.com


----------



## CaliforniaNicco (Oct 13, 2008)

thats a sexy blindside


----------



## fastmxer9 (Jun 19, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> rst.com


rst.com = computer memory behavioral testing & ram validation pc diagnostic tools


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

the whole line looks damn nice.


----------



## Cabdoctor (Jun 22, 2006)




----------



## Cabdoctor (Jun 22, 2006)

They say the Axle to crown is 555 but MinorThreat measured it at 572mm

You're suppose to be able to but them directly off the site at $449


----------



## kingofthemountain82 (Aug 15, 2007)

rstmtb.com


----------



## Cabdoctor (Jun 22, 2006)

just curious if anyone is actually trying out the links they're posting up?

http://www.rst.com.tw/home.asp <---thats the real one


----------



## Cabdoctor (Jun 22, 2006)

and yes it's in english. don't install the language pack


----------



## Datalogger (Jul 5, 2008)

http://www.rst.com.tw/home.asp

Ahh, Cabdoctor beat me to it.


----------



## cactuscorn (Feb 5, 2004)

under 3 1/2 lbs? thats pretty light for a dh fork, right?


----------



## Cabdoctor (Jun 22, 2006)

that's kilograms so multiply it by 2.2 so 7.2 lbs


----------



## cactuscorn (Feb 5, 2004)

joke, son. joke.


----------



## Cabdoctor (Jun 22, 2006)

RST forks are no joking matter...............


----------



## cactuscorn (Feb 5, 2004)

when did that start? not with the mojo.


----------



## Cabdoctor (Jun 22, 2006)

well played sir, well played.


----------



## daisycutter (Sep 18, 2005)

rst site no workee for me


----------



## cactuscorn (Feb 5, 2004)

thanx my friend. can ya tell im old now? i wonder how many of these kids know about that fork and why it was made. a big fat free nuthin for the 1st correct answer!


----------



## Juklano (Oct 2, 2006)

http://www.rst.com.tw/home.asp

Works just takes a long pre-load at least for me. (.tw) stands for taiwan


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

RST is going to have to have some positive reviews and good products for like YEARS before you'll ever see one on any of my rides.


----------



## Cabdoctor (Jun 22, 2006)

so I guess you don't have a R1 for sale.


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

Does anyone know if they can be lowered to 178mm?






(Sorry!)


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

:nono: 
:nono: 
it's only 180mm


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

2mm will make all the difference... 178mm is the optimum travel for any dual-crown fork.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

true. i hear it only works in 2010.


----------



## Cabdoctor (Jun 22, 2006)

with ISCG 2012


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

nice looking fork


----------

